# TT LOVE!!!



## DECLAN (Feb 26, 2009)

HI EVERYBODY,

FIRST TIME EVER POSTING A THREAD ON ANY WEBSITE, SO A LITTLE NERVOUS!!!!

ANYHOW, I HAVE TAKEN THE PLUNGE AND HAVE BOUGHT A TT MK1 225BHP SLINE FANTASTIC!!!

JUST WAITING TO COLLECT (THE WAIT IS KILLING ME) [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

THANKS TO ALL MEMBERS FOR ALL ADVICE GIVEN I WAS ABLE TO GET THE SPEC THAT I WANTED, HAVE BE AMAZED AT HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS ARE SO PASSIONATE ABOUT THE CAR!!!

THE MARKET PLACE WAS SPOT ON I FOUND IT BETTER THAN AUTOTRADER WITH ALL MEMBERS BEING VERY FRIENDLY AND DOWN TO EARTH....... (I HAVE BOUGHT MY CAR THROUGH THIS)

SO GUYS WELL DONE TO YOU ALL!!!! / LOOKING FORWARD TO POSTING SOME MORE THREADS!!!!

DEC


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello mate,welcome to the forum(bit of advise,lose the capitals-it means your shouting!)The waiting was a killer for me as well, but its well worth it.Enjoy it ,mate and check out http://www.ttoc.co.uk
cheers
jon


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome dec, the wait will be worth it trust me, remeber to join the ttoc


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome to the madhouse, Dec


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------

